# When I jump in, I go neck deep. (Build Journal)



## kebpts (May 2, 2008)

So, I started reading Dendroboard almost 6 months ago, since that time i have spent hours a day reading through a vast majority of the posts including i would guess every build journal on here. 

I started by building a small 10g vert a few weeks ago, everything is doing fine except for the fern, but i am sure it is an airflow issue as it is a fully sealed viv.

After the 10g was complete i decided i needed more, so i rearranged my small bedroom, (I am a college student, and as such live in a tiny 4 bdrm house with 3 other guys) lifted my bed onto my dressers, i now sleep 4.5 feet off the ground. In order to make room for this.....



















It has 4 20h verts on top and the 10 vert and a 40 breeder on the middle shelf. The bottom is the drainage water resevor and the FF, Springtail, and rice flour beetle drawers. 

Top Shelf....










Middle...










The drainage plumbing is pretty neat, each tank has a ball valve, and a brass hose barb that i will hook the air system to. Basically it will allow me to add air flow from the same hole as the drainage. Tell me your thoughts and ask any questions.










And this is the inside of the 10g vert....











Please let me know what you think, i will be adding too this as those 4 empty tanks start to fill. Everything should be ready for me to get my first frogs at the show in Denver on November 8th.

~Rand


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Go big or go home....lol....looks great. It will be cool to watch as your shelves start to fill up.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking good! 

Did you build that rack yourself?

Word of caution: Dont get to many frogs too soon! 

Back in 98', when I got into the hobby, I wanted all the frogs at once... this lead to having a ton a frogs at once, with not nearly enough fruit fly cultures! I wasn't expereinced enough with knowing how many cultures I had to make to feed X amount of frogs..


----------



## kebpts (May 2, 2008)

My college student financial status will limit the speed at which i get frogs. I will get a few at a time over the next year. 

Yes i built the rack. 2x4's are cheap and if designed well, strong. The rack cost me about $20.


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome looking setup man! I had one question about your drainage/airflow part of the setup. How are you going to prevent drainage water from entering your air hoses with your current pipe configuration?

Ross.


----------



## kebpts (May 2, 2008)

I will use a check valve on each tube. Also if i keep the system on, the positive pressure in the air line will keep water out. Basically, i will have a 5 gallon bucket full of water, on the lid i will have 5 tubes out with check valves (for the 4 20h and the 40breeder) and i will have 2 air lines in from the pumps. That way the bucket is full of water and the air bubbles through that first to increase the humidity before it is pumped into the tanks.. (Colorado humidity nears 0% in the winter) I get 2 benefits, the first is constant fresh air in the viv, the 2nd is because the air is pumped in under the false bottom, the substrate will be well aerated as well, increasing its ability to sustain micro-fauna and their food sources (mold, aerobic bacteria).

~Rand


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Your nuts. This is cool though.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

That is awesome. My wife has been complaining about my 3 vivs. Can't wait to show her this!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The rack looks nice. Word of caution though with your 10 gal... The Croton (tall colorful plant front right corner) will need to come out. Those are small trees/lg. shurbs and are not good viv plants in the least.

Good luck with this endeavor. Should be an experience!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

very cool...lol...what i want to know is do you mean you sleep on a bunk or is your regular bed really 4.5 feet off the ground...if so ....gotta see it...he he kristy


----------



## kebpts (May 2, 2008)

Where the tanks are now i used to have my dresser stacked double tall, so i un-stacked them, laid them in an L shape that supports 3 corners of my bed, built a support for the 4th corner and now my bed is on top of my dressers, 4.5 feet off the ground. As soon as i get the new (smaller) computer desk built, and my computer moved into my small walk-in closet (with all my hanging cloths) i will be able to bring the plywood/epoxy/glass front 320g up from the garage and get to work on it. (I am sure i am addicted without any frogs yes, but i am a guy that just loves to build stuff, so tank construction and planning have been a lot of fun.)

~Rand


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

Well thought out system ya got there. I don't think I would sacrafice my living quarters to the point of that, but you are giving me ideas for my new rack system. Keep us posted as your collection grows!!!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

kebpts said:


> Where the tanks are now i used to have my dresser stacked double tall, so i un-stacked them, laid them in an L shape that supports 3 corners of my bed, built a support for the 4th corner and now my bed is on top of my dressers, 4.5 feet off the ground. As soon as i get the new (smaller) computer desk built, and my computer moved into my small walk-in closet (with all my hanging cloths) i will be able to bring the plywood/epoxy/glass front 320g up from the garage and get to work on it. (I am sure i am addicted without any frogs yes, but i am a guy that just loves to build stuff, so tank construction and planning have been a lot of fun.)
> 
> ~Rand


yes...keep us posted and dont burn up the room. doesnt it get hot in that small of a room with all the lights? kristy


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very nice, I have a similar set up. I lofted my bed like in the dorms so I could have tanks underneath it and all my shelves organized.

What I want to know if how you afforded all of that right off the bat on a college income? Any tips for me? It took me a long time to get all my stuff... 

Looks great


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Sweet!I am getting a shelve in a few months.Are you planning to expand even more when you out of college?


----------



## kebpts (May 2, 2008)

It helps that i work for an Ace hardware, and get a sweet discount on a vast majority of the parts i need. The rest is just using my efforts and hours of work to buy cheaper parts and make them work. (Like the 2x4's rack) and I also take it slow, buying only a few parts at a time and spacing it out.

My room does get hot, thats what i am combating the most, i think i wll take out 2 of the light fixtures and just use 2 per shelf not 3. Also, i got a $700 window air conditioner from work for free because it was "broken" but i re soldered a few conections and it works flawlessly now. And of course winter starts soon.

~Rand


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

That is freaking awesome. Way to sacrifice comfort for frogs. I can't wait to see these completed.

ian


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks like you put a lot of thought into the layout. Looks good.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

There was a post a while back about cross contamination through drainage. The solution, I believe, was through having a gutter system where your plumbing from tanks does not actually touch the plumbing to the reservoir. 
Nice rack, it looks really clean and well made.


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

sweet setup, cant wait for updated pics once everything gets planted


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

being a college student how do you convince the ladies to ............................................?

ohh i could imagine the things my old roomate would say about the electric bill ! lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is coming together very nice, the 10 g looks really nice.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow! You must not have to study much at CSU to have time to build all that. You're obviously doing better at college than I did...no studying AND you've got Kristy asking to see your bed and wanting to know how hot it gets in there....jeez, I led such a sheltered life in college.

Nice setup, very nice.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

MountaineerLegion said:


> Wow! You must not have to study much at CSU to have time to build all that. You're obviously doing better at college than I did...no studying AND you've got Kristy asking to see your bed and wanting to know how hot it gets in there....jeez, I led such a sheltered life in college.
> 
> Nice setup, very nice.



LOL. good call.


----------



## loogielv (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: When I jump in, I go 4 1/2 feet into the air on dressers...*

lol. where are the pics of the dresser-bed? this i gotta see.

edit: fixed the thread title


----------

